# Rosters Announced for NYC's Premier High School All-Star Event



## NYCSports (Feb 21, 2012)

Rosters for the 2015 NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games are now posted at www.facebook.com/NYCMayorsCup! New York City’s top male and female high school seniors from the public and Catholic schools will take the floor at Baruch College on April 1 to prove that their league is the “Best in the City!” The rosters feature top players such as J*essie Govan (Wings Academy/Georgetown), Matt Ryan (Iona Prep/Notre Dame), Desure Buie (Wings Academy/Hofstra), Ashanae McLaughlin (Murry Bergtraum/Seton Hall)* and many more!


----------

